# Licking chops, lethargy



## mooseamerica (Oct 1, 2006)

For the last two days Brandy (age 2) has been quite lethargic and not herself. She goes off by herself a lot. She does well when it's play time with other dogs, but lacks energy. Poops are fine.

The odd thing is that she will lick her chops for 5 minutes or so at a time, like the commercial of the dog with peanut butter on its lips. I don't know what this means. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to the Vet and have a full blood test taken. take a stool sample with you.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It could also be a blockage.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's even more of a reason to go the Vet and then post.
i just don't get it. the OP said their dog is lethargic and licking
it's chops. lethargic, what should i do? two days the dog has been lethargic. today is probably the third day the dog has been lethargic.



> Originally Posted By: AmaruqIt could also be a blockage.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't know. I just don't think it's helpful to be critical of people who are asking questions here. I've had days when my dogs are lethargic for a day or two; then they bounce out of it. Did they eat some goose poop in the back yard that was a bit rancid? Did they play too hard at the park and they're just exhausted? Maybe they slightly strained a muscle playing, not enough to limp (so I'd notice), but enough that it hurts, and they're not feeling that great. 

Maybe the weather is a little too warm or a little too cold for the dog. A quick change in weather might affect him. (Yes, even a dog in mild Southern California.) 

How many owners know that lip licking is a sign of stress? Probably not a lot. 

I just think that if we're going to have a Health Thread, we have to be very cautious about being critical when someone comes in and asks for help and information. If someone is doing something colossally stupid (like giving a dog human meds that are toxic), or refuses to take their dog to the vet when a number of us tell him that he needs to, then maybe we can be a bit more vociferous in our opinions. 

But not everyone understands veterinary medicine. As my vet just told me today, most owners don't watch their dogs as much as I do and notice when things are just a tiny bit off (and, she noted, *she* certainly doesn't, not with a house full of kids). 

I'd prefer we don't make this section unwelcoming when members have what might be urgent health questions. 

Anyhow, that's just my two cents. 


Mooseamerica, please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Licking is a sign of stress like Lori says and it can also be a sign of nausea. They also do it when their nose is running so you could have an allergy issue there too.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI don't know. I just don't think it's helpful to be critical of people who are asking questions here. I've had days when my dogs are lethargic for a day or two; then they bounce out of it. Did they eat some goose poop in the back yard that was a bit rancid? Did they play too hard at the park and they're just exhausted? Maybe they slightly strained a muscle playing, not enough to limp (so I'd notice), but enough that it hurts, and they're not feeling that great.
> 
> Maybe the weather is a little too warm or a little too cold for the dog. A quick change in weather might affect him. (Yes, even a dog in mild Southern California.)
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: mooseamericaFor the last two days Brandy (age 2) has been quite lethargic and not herself. She goes off by herself a lot. She does well when it's play time with other dogs, but lacks energy. Poops are fine.
> 
> The odd thing is that she will lick her chops for 5 minutes or so at a time, like the commercial of the dog with peanut butter on its lips. I don't know what this means. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


My dog does this when he is nauseous. 

Just curious, what are you feeding? Is Brandy's stomach feeling firm at all?


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Lori,

Does the stress refer to any particular kind of trigger, such as environmental, emotional or mental stress? Could it be a cause of excitement as well? 

I did not know lip-licking is an indication of stress. Thank you for sharing that piece of information, that is very useful to know.

I know when Janka is about to puke bile because she starts licking her chops. Also she starts doing that when she recognizes certain landmarks from the car as a prelude to a particular fun activity. 

Good luck, mooseamerica, and keep us updated on any prognosis.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: The StigLori,
> 
> Does the stress refer to any particular kind of trigger, such as environmental, emotional or mental stress? Could it be a cause of excitement as well?
> 
> I did not know lip-licking is an indication of stress. Thank you for sharing that piece of information, that is very useful to know....


The second picture on this site has a quick lip lick from stress:
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/diagrams.html
There's another near the bottom of the page.

I have seen dogs use this to calm the situation, never when they themselves are excited -- curious what other answers there are to this.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

All of my dogs have done the lip licking when they're nervous. Basu did it so often when he first came home that he developed a sore on his lip.









But in this case I would suspect nausea.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's not being critical because you tell/suggest to someone to go the Vet. with the questions i see being asked i think you should have gown to the Vet first then post. 

in the last line of your post to Mooseamerica i see where you said "let us know what the Vet said". i guess that's a more delicate or diplomatic way of saying go the Vet.

from now on America when vote remember "don't ask what we can do by not going to the Vet, ask what can the Vet do by us going"


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

mooseamerica -- update?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowAll of my dogs have done the lip licking when they're nervous. Basu did it so often when he first came home that he developed a sore on his lip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ruth is likely right. As Ruq pointed out, there could be blockage, which could cause vomiting. But I had a dog that would lip-lick from pain. 

We don't have enough info to rule anything in or out at this point. 

Rei, don't you have Turgid Rugaas' "Calming Signals" booklet? You really must pick up a copy. It's little, full of great photos, and invaluable!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadin the last line of your post to Mooseamerica i see where you said "let us know what the Vet said". i guess that's a more delicate or diplomatic way of saying go the Vet.


Please don't put words in my mouth. 

The OP's first post was very short. If I had seen that post soon after it was posted, I would have asked a bunch of questions -- what does the dog eat, what could she have gotten into, what does the OP mean by "lethargy" (is the dog just lying around tired, or not eating, drinking, and not moving at all), could she have been injured, has the OP palpated across the dog's body looking for orthopedic injury, what is the dog's usual level of activity, has there been any change in the dog's usual routine, etc.

Then, based upon the answers, I would be able what is hopefully more useful information. Maybe it IS take your dog to the vet. But maybe not. 

However, in this case, by the time I saw the post, it was almost 12 hours after the original post. You had told the OP to go to the vet. Ruq had raised the issue of blockage, which would motivate an owner to go to the vet. I presumed the OP took your and Ruq's information to heart and took the dog to the vet, and I take an interest in following up. 

There is no subtle or "delicate" message here. If I wanted to tell the OP "TAKE YOUR DOG TO THE VET," I would have said so. If I thought it were an emergent case, I would have said so even if it were 12 hours later, in bold, italics and all caps. Generally, I'm not one known for my subtlety around here, but I do believe that most owners want what's best for their dogs, so I don't see any good in making the sort of comments you did. Therein lies the difference.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

easy puppers. your're going to wake up the entire house.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm not sure what you're asking?



> Originally Posted By: LisaTmooseamerica -- update?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi'm not sure what you're asking?
> 
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LisaTmooseamerica -- update?


I am asking mooseamerica for an update on Brandy. This topic quickly got off on a tangent, and I'd like to know how the dog is doing.


----------

